# Legend of the Wood 2008 Home Haunt



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

I helped my family set up and run a home haunt. Most of the work was done by our head haunter but I helped where I could.

In addition to brute labor, I built a flying crank ghost, a lightning/thunder setup, and a Scary Terry talking skull. This is the first time I've been involved in Halloween in such a big way and wanted to share the website and youtube videosfrom the haunt.

www.legendofthewood.com

www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7UMG4gQvso

I enjoyed this so much I've already started building a laser vortex for next year.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great. Is that witch a modified dancing santa by any chance?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

looks like lots of fun...nice job


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

lol, nice video. I love the music.


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

The Witch is from Spirit Halloween.

I live in Northern Virginia so I've just signed up for the DC Haunters List.

Thanks to everyone who has looked at our video.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks great, nice video.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice. Glad to hear you are going to continue.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

The haunt video is fun, but I'm even more entertained that your avatar is a picture of the old pirate from the Garfield Halloween special! Nice.


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

NecroBones,

Are you the one with the great talking skull video on youtube? I love it -- and it solves the skull mounting problem very nicely!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice vid..looks like they had fun


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

I enjoyed the vidieo. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

Lilly,

I think they did have fun and that made it all worthwhile. Some of the kids felt the magic and -- because of that -- I did too.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

It is so satisfying when people enjoy your work. Makes it worth all the effort.

I love that animated skelly in the coffin!


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

That looked like it was fun. Great work!


----------

